# Evolve 8 mods



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

I will have to check those out further when I get home, can't listen to any audio at work right now.

I disagree about the Evolves having a poor filter/pump design. It was designed and works as designed properly. But there are those of us that want to make it even better or have different needs. The design was made to make an all in one system for the average Joe looking for a complete nano system.

My Evolve 4 currently is home to a male betta, and for $5 I was able to modify the pump to allow easy and more flow control. And the ability to modify/employ different filtration media is nearly endless.

I plan today to hopefully replace the filter cartridge with basically what would be put in an Aquaclear.


----------



## loriinpd (Jun 30, 2014)

just curious how you modified the pump to control the flow. I have the Evolve 8 and find the flow to be a bit strong, even with the dial on the pump turned to it's lowest.


----------

